# Garlic/parasites



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I was wondering if any body has a link to an article about the studies of garlic being used to protect fish from parasites? I can't seem to find a decent article.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Good question. I did a little searching myself and the only thing I found is the reprinting of a study done by Jack Wattley on discus. You'll find it here. He states that he doesn't really know why it works. If you read some of the other posters comments, you'll see lots of theories. Other than that, I couldn't find anything either.


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

So... From reading that and some other research I have done I've came to this. The garlic itself is not curing these fish. The garlic acts as a catalyst for curing triggering something in the fish itself that actually fights parasite. I'm sure that besides treatment for parasites garlic must be beneficial seeing as how good it is for our own immune system. Has anyone here had much luck with using garlic?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*** used it a number of times and I've come to the conclusion that it "cures" fish in 2 ways... 
1. appetite stimulant
2. stops the fish keeper medicating sick fish to death
:thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> 2. stops the fish keeper medicating sick fish to death


So true :lol:


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I shall try this method next time I have a problem.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Number6 said:


> 1. appetite stimulant


I've used garlic a number of times to help convince picky eaters to take pellet food. Its how I trained my arowanas to eat pieces of salmon as well as pellets.
:thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

just linking to wiki



> In test tube studies, garlic has been found to have antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal activity.


looking at google scholar I see quite few relating to both inhibitory functions (for both restricting microbial growth and prevention of tumor suppression)t and protective functions (stopping free radicals from effecting cells) as well as helping the body regulate other diseases (like heart disease resulting from high cholesterol)

however I think the key thing is (as already mentioned) it works as an appetite stimulant, so the organism has more energy to dedicate towards beating illness/recovering


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

How do you guys go about feeding the garlic to your fish? Are you using fresh garlic just smashed up and tossed the tank like flake food?


----------

